# quedar a testa con el remate



## brightlight

This is about installing a steriliser in the container, and this is the context: 

*al posicionar el esterilizador debe quedar a testa con el remate lateral montado sobre la pared.
*
I do not understand "remate" in this context nor "Quedar a testa"

Thank you for any help.


----------



## boroman

Es un término de construcción. Si fuera un ladrillo la testa es:





Espero aclarar algo, más que nunca.


----------



## brightlight

boroman said:


> Es un término de construcción. Si fuera un ladrillo la testa es:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero aclarar algo, más que nunca.


I need it in English as I don't know the technical term in English, one thing is what I can see and another is how to say it that is technically correct.
*Thank you boroman*


----------



## Circunflejo

brightlight said:


> I need it in English as I don't know the technical term in English, one thing is what I can see and another is how to say it that is technically correct.



If it was a brick, it would be header face. I don't know if there's a specific term for the example that you quoted. Maybe natives could help. Testa, in this context, means front. That might work if there's no specific term or nobody here knows it.


----------



## boroman

brightlight said:


> I need it in English as I don't know the technical term in English, one thing is what I can see and another is how to say it that is technically correct.
> *Thank you boroman*


Las respuestas en este foro no son nunca una sola. Forman una red en la que los usuarios forman una respuesta final. De otra manera no se aprovecha las aportación colectiva, sería mononeural.


----------



## Bevj

Please can you give some more detail?  What sort of sterilizer is it, and what sort of container? 
What field of activity are we discussing here?


----------



## brightlight

Bevj said:


> Please can you give some more detail?  What sort of sterilizer is it, and what sort of container?
> What field of activity are we discussing here?


It is a IWIS 20’1CC 208V/60HZ container
with a water installation, washbasin, drainage steriliser, osmosis equipment and it has a refrigerator too,
but I really do not know what the container is to be used for.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Given that it is a IWIS product --- Is it stationary or mobile type? Is your query about installation or a conncection manual? Can you provide the paragraph title you are referencing? It would help.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

brightlight said:


> It is a IWIS 20’1CC 208V/60HZ container
> with a water installation, washbasin, drainage steriliser, osmosis equipment and it has a refrigerator too,
> but I really do not know what the container is to be used for.



Yo entiendo que estamos hablando de contenedor de tratamiento de residuos biosanitarios.

IWIS significa Infectious Waste Integral System.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

"Testa" is "head"; I suggest that "a testa" means upright, head up. The sterilizer should be upright and mounted with its side to the wall.


----------



## brightlight

Athos de Tracia said:


> Yo entiendo que estamos hablando de contenedor de tratamiento de residuos biosanitarios.
> IWIS significa Infectious Waste Integral System.


Muchas gracias,  no me dieron mas información, solo lo que estaba en el texto.


----------



## brightlight

Sprachliebhaber said:


> "Testa" is "head"; I suggest that "a testa" means upright, head up. The sterilizer should be upright and mounted with its side to the wall.


Someone else above said that "testa" means "front" so again I am rather confused.


----------



## Circunflejo

brightlight said:


> Someone else above said that "testa" means "front" so again I am rather confused.



Testa may mean head when talking about humans and animals but that meaning is not properly used if talking about things. In that case, as I said, the meaning should be front. Take a look at meanings 1 and 3 in the DRAE:http://dle.rae.es/?id=ZecEwPE.


----------



## brightlight

Circunflejo said:


> Testa may mean head when talking about humans and animals but that meaning is not properly used if talking about things. In that case, as I said, the meaning should be front. Take a look at meanings 1 and 3 in the DRAE:http://dle.rae.es/?id=ZecEwPE.


Thank you for your help Circunflejo, I am sorry I took so long to reply but I lost my login and couldn't access my account.


----------

